# Looking for a Bisping Sig/Avi set I'll pay 20k



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

The Request:

I want a sick Bisping Sig


Pics:

Any Images will do  as long as they look good to you

Title: Michael Bisping


Sub-Text: Amrit


Colors: Black/Red/Blue, whatever you're happy with


Size: 400 x 160


Avatar?: Yes, Please


Size: 137px × 168px

All attempts will be repped.t
The one I chose will obviously get the points :thumbsup:

I don't have any pics, any good ones will do


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

heres my go



















if you want the avatar bigger get at me


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Follow the rules first and post the required request.*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here is my go.



i dunno if its the font or not but it looks like it says armrit instead of amrit


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i dunno if its the font or not but it looks like it says armrit instead of amrit


I does, shit never even noticed, thanks.

Here is the fixed one.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

its kool, great looking sigs and avvy guys,
i dont think im gunna have time to put anything up


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> heres my go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make the Avatar bigger, and If possible change the font of the text, hope I don't sound rude but I'm not a fan (the Michael Bispoing bit)


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

ill get at it later tonight too tired atm haha


----------

